# Verizon's Trade In Program



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

https://www.trade-in.vzw.com/Home.aspx


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

With wonderful offers like $112 for the bionic I highly doubt anyone will be suckered into using this.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

darkrom said:


> With wonderful offers like 112 for the bionic I highly doubt anyone will be suckered into using this.


I was saying the same thing, your better off on eBay or craigslist


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya that trade in program is criticized by VZW employees all the time.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude they were going to give me $75 for my original Incredible a month ago.. .this is pretty piss poor.


----------

